# Tips for living in Tijuana?



## mstever

So, I'm moving to Tijuana in about 2 weeks. Does anyone have any advice. I was super excited to go to T.J. but since I have told my parents all they have is negativity toward the whole situation. I am a 22 year old female. I will be moving in with my boyfriend that I have lived with in the past in the u.s. so I won't be alone. Any advice?


----------



## stilltraveling

Will you be commuting across the border regularly or will you be in the city full time?


----------



## ptrichmondmike

mstever said:


> So, I'm moving to Tijuana in about 2 weeks. Does anyone have any advice. I was super excited to go to T.J. but since I have told my parents all they have is negativity toward the whole situation. I am a 22 year old female. I will be moving in with my boyfriend that I have lived with in the past in the u.s. so I won't be alone. Any advice?


I guess if you work in San Diego County, TJ might be an option to consider -- but it's a grubby, huge, unwieldy city. Try Playas de Tijuana if you must, but I'd look further south along the coast -- even to Ensenada -- and beyond. There are many much nicer places there than TJ that cost no more. It's very beautiful once you get past the squalor.


----------



## mstever

so, i will be going to school andrea working in San Diego. would living on further south be worth the commute? I'm willing to take on a longer commute as long as my family's safety and well being are both in a good state.


----------



## mstever

..so


----------



## DNP

mstever said:


> so, i will be going to school andrea working in San Diego. would living on further south be worth the commute? I'm willing to take on a longer commute as long as my family's safety and well being are both in a good state.


Are you in a position to go there for a few days beforehand to check it out, or would you have some time after you get there in two weeks to check it out then, before you commit to a place. Things, like make that commute both ways during the rush hour. It shouldn't surprise you when I say that safety issues vary, like they do most everywhere else. You need to find a place where you and your family will feel safe and secure--of which there are many.


----------



## TundraGreen

mstever said:


> so, i will be going to school andrea working in San Diego. would living on further south be worth the commute? I'm willing to take on a longer commute as long as my family's safety and well being are both in a good state.


Crossing the border going north into the US is a very slow process. On foot, it takes over an hour. I have never driven, so I don't know the times for a car, but there are thousands in line every time I have been there. There is a SENTRI pass that frequent crossers can apply for. It costs $122.50. 

Going south into Mexico, there has never been any delay. On foot, you don't even have to stop or talk to anyone at all.

My point, though, is that if you are planning to commute across the border, you should look into the time required to cross the border.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

In my experience, it's taken anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour plus to cross the border from the south, depending on time of day, weekday or weekend, and holidays. The crossing at San Ysidro is -- or used to be -- much slower than at Otay Mesa. Another option is to walk across and take the San Diego trolley at San Ysidro for a couple of bucks.

There used to be a great hydroplane serivce between Ensenada and San Diego -- an exciting one-hour ride at high speeds. But I believe it was suspended some years ago...don't know if it has ever been resumed.


----------



## stilltraveling

mstever said:


> so, i will be going to school andrea working in San Diego. would living on further south be worth the commute? I'm willing to take on a longer commute as long as my family's safety and well being are both in a good state.


Be prepared to burn up to 2-3 hours each day for the border crossing. If you cross on a Sunday, it's even longer. You'll definitely need a SENTRI pass, but that can take up to a year to get.


----------



## stilltraveling

TundraGreen said:


> Going south into Mexico, there has never been any delay. On foot, you don't even have to stop or talk to anyone at all.


It can take up to an hour driving south on Friday afternoons. The delay is trivial at any other time.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

Wow! still, are you serious? 2-3 hours? I lived there only 8 years ago -- has it changed that much? It's true that I always timed it to be as brief as possible.


----------



## stilltraveling

ptrichmondmike said:


> Wow! still, are you serious? 2-3 hours? I lived there only 8 years ago -- has it changed that much? It's true that I always timed it to be as brief as possible.


I was referring to commuting hours (before 7 a.m.). I used to line up at 5 in order to be across by 7:30. Sometimes I'd be across by 6, sometimes not until 8. 5 p.m. to 7 p.m. heading south can take as long as an hour, though mostly on Fridays. Even the pedestrian crossing north takes over an hour during commuting hours. 

It wasn't always that way. It really went crazy after 911. The worst part is, it's completely arbitrary. Some days it can be 20 minutes, others 3 hours. Sundays are the worst, especially on holiday weekends. I ended up getting a motorcycle so that I could just go in between the lanes. That's really the only way to go.


----------



## ptrichmondmike

stilltraveling said:


> I was referring to commuting hours (before 7 a.m.). I used to line up at 5 in order to be across by 7:30. Sometimes I'd be across by 6, sometimes not until 8. 5 p.m. to 7 p.m. heading south can take as long as an hour, though mostly on Fridays. Even the pedestrian crossing north takes over an hour during commuting hours.
> 
> It wasn't always that way. It really went crazy after 911. The worst part is, it's completely arbitrary. Some days it can be 20 minutes, others 3 hours. Sundays are the worst, especially on holiday weekends. I ended up getting a motorcycle so that I could just go in between the lanes. That's really the only way to go.


Well, I'd never be able to cope with crossing every day. I used to spend a week or so four times a year, between Rosarito and Ensenada, plus monthly trips to TJ. But daily? OY!


----------



## stilltraveling

ptrichmondmike said:


> Well, I'd never be able to cope with crossing every day. I used to spend a week or so four times a year, between Rosarito and Ensenada, plus monthly trips to TJ. But daily? OY!


I was so much older then. I'm younger than that now.


----------



## edgeee

stilltraveling said:


> I was so much older then. I'm younger than that now.


for shame!
no credit to mister Zimmerman?

about _My Back Pages_, from the wiki:

"In the song's lyrics, Dylan criticizes himself for having been certain that he knew everything and apologizes for his previous political preaching, noting that he has become his own enemy "in the instant that I preach."[2][5][6] Dylan questions whether one can really distinguish between right and wrong, and even questions the desirability of the principle of equality."

i'm no Bob Dylan, but i can have the same opinion.


the last time i was in Tijuana, about ten years ago, i just drove in, got lost, and spent hours getting back into the USA.
while waiting in the exit lanes, we were constantly harassed by peddlers.


----------



## stilltraveling

edgeee said:


> for shame!
> no credit to mister Zimmerman?


My mistake. I assumed that line was already self-evident; you know, like "Make my day" or "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall."


----------



## MrOctober430

-Move to Mesa de Otay
-Get a Passport Card
-Use Mesa de Otay line
-Use the Ready Lane
-???
-Profit

Living by Playas de Tijuana, and even trying to cross San Ysidro port everyday is suicide.


----------



## TundraGreen

stilltraveling said:


> My mistake. I assumed that line was already self-evident; you know, like "Make my day" or "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall."


It was self evident to me. I thought it was one of those quotes that needed no attribution.


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> It was self evident to me. I thought it was one of those quotes that needed no attribution.


Me, too. Instant thought: "Nice. My Back Pages."


----------



## stilltraveling

MrOctober430 said:


> -Move to Mesa de Otay
> -Get a Passport Card
> -Use Mesa de Otay line
> -Use the Ready Lane
> -???
> -Profit


Can't argue with the gnome business plan. 

Yeah, getting from Playas into TJ is bad enough. Crossing at San Ysidro every day is hell. I would even recommend living in Tecate and crossing there. Even though it will take you a bit to get to San Diego, for me it's less frustrating being in a car if I'm actually moving. I used to take the toll road and cross at Tecate on days when the line was really bad. 

Or, you can always use this as a good excuse to get a Harley. No waiting at the border, no waiting at the 5-805 merge and no waiting at the emergency room (cuz you'll be brought in by ambulance).


----------



## rogeliorulo

I cross at San Ysidro at least twice a week driving and have for years. I have a SENTRI Pass, but you must pass all the requirements including a full blown background check conducted by Dept of Homeland Security. A friend at ICE tells me they decline fully 1/3 of all applicants for various reasons, understandable. And yes these days it does take many months for the whole process, up to a year now. Most of the info others have provided is badly outdated. It routinely now takes 2 to 3 hours to cross the border in the normal lines, and the pedestrian line can easily take almost as long depending on the time and day. These are the current facts. 

There is relief down the road as they are building an entirely new facility designed to handle traffic at a much faster pace. But now DHS is talking about setting up screening facilities for those traveling south. Its starting to look very real. 

Many Americans live in TJ and commute regularly to the US. San Ysidro is the single busiest land crossing border inspection station in the world, handling more vehicles and pedestrians than anywhere else in the World. There are up to 21 vehicular lines open 24 hours a day every day of the year. There is always a wait. But obviously many people do it, and for good reason. 

I recommend you test the waters first. Try crossing a couple of times (you will need a US Passport, no exceptions) at a time you would normally and see if it is something you can live with. 

Safety shouldn't be an issue, but it depends on where you choose to live. Most green gringos are absolutely clueless about TJ and have all sorts of preconceived notions based on the highly biased news reports and what Uncle Bob said about the place 30 years ago when he was a young sailor. You get my drift. In reality TJ is a large cosmopolitan international city with its own shopping malls, opera, symphony, red light district, and violent crime. In many ways a typical big city - 3 million people. Common sense, respect for the people and culture, not seeking attention by dress or actions, will all serve you well if you want to avoid problems. 

Good luck.


----------



## RafaelUbaldo

Does anyone have any good advice on apartment complexes? I want to live within walking distance of the Ysidro crossing and the closest I have found are on Calle Revolucion.


----------



## rogeliorulo

You are definitely looking in the wrong area.

The better places to check out walking distance to the border are slightly east from Avenida Revolucion. You will need to cross the river and find the Hotel Pueblo Amigo. Just walk south from there a couple of blocks and you will find many urban apartments. There is also a new high rise very close. I haven't checked it out but understand it is very popular.


----------



## mes1952

It totally depends on the time of day including Sunday. If I work on Sunday in San Diego, I always cross BEFORE 9:00 a.m.


----------



## mes1952

I would not want to be anywhere around Ave Revolucion or within walking distance of the border as that is where all the deportees and undesirables of TJ live and is considered the craphole of TJ with prostitutes, druggies including American addicts. Males in the area are continually harassed by the police who are always suspicious of people with drugs. Anywhere in the Zona Norte is a no-no in terms of safety and security unless you are in the drug scene. Fracc. Libertad is much safer and still fairly close to the border. The rule of thumb is the farther you live from the border...the safer.
Ensenada is not a practical choice for someone who goes to the border more than 1 time weekly due to drive time and expense. Rosarito would be a better choice but it is boring compared to TJ and everything closes at 7:00pm.
If you are under age 50 Tijuana is better-suited unless you like to be around mostly retired Americans aged 60+.


----------



## mes1952

Never heard anyone until now describe Tijuana as a cosmopolitan city! Having lived there for a year, I don't consider Tijuana or anywhere in Baja as "cosmopolitan" which is defined as an area that has a wealth of cultural arts including ballet, opera, theatre, etc. and a more educated population. But I guess it depends on what one's definition of "cosmopolitan" is. To explain that further, just look at the Mexican TV stations reporting from both Tijuana and Mexico City or Guadalajara and you can definitely see a difference in sophistication just by the news reporting and subjects. Tijuana and Baja news is more focused on family and religious subjects whereas Mexico City and similar cities focus on the cultural arts, human and animal welfare, etc. which are things you would find in cities such as Los Angeles, San Francisco, New York, etc. The Baja peninsula is still a frontier similar to the wild West and accordingly attracts a different type of people. And it is definitely more grimy (and dirtier) compared to other Mexican cities of similar population. Most people are also unaware that the Tijuana area has the most drug addicts in all of Mexico.


----------

